# Ok, ok I know I Promised! Here is a little color



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

And Cougar IIIs to drool over.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

GRIV;

Geeze, even the new Cougar III's look great. Kudos to the design team this year, they really produced some outstanding looking designs.

Way to go,

-CG


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Very Nice looking bows!!!


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Very nice looking bows!


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

PURR T


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

GRIV,
Great looking line-up you got there! A couple of questions....

Do you have specs on the Cougar II that you can share? 

Does the Cougar have a tapped hole in the back of the riser for back weights now?

Is the MSRP on the Cougar going to be about the same as before?

thanks for sharing and big kudos to the design team! You were right on when you told me that this years lineup would be the sweetest, sexiest bows I had ever seen!!

take care,
--mike


----------



## Generic User (May 21, 2002)

...............GR-------

............the bright red/blue seems more abrupt in color change on the Cougar III pictured here, than the very slow deep red/violet/blue fade that was shown on the Scepter III in the other thread...........

...........any comments on which of the two to be consistantly expected......??

............my vote would go for the Scepter III color scheme.....has to be the most beautiful riser color/combo that I have ever seen.


----------



## Tom C (May 25, 2002)

Just curious, If an order was placed today for a new Scepter 3 when could I expect delivery. I could care less whether the answer is 2 months or 8 months but rather looking for as accurate of an anwer is possible inorder to do a little planning. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I just got a Cougar Elite Fury X now I am going to have to get the new Cougar III. That blue fade to red is awesome! I think the Cougar III looks better than the Scepter III IMHO!


----------



## Cujo (May 23, 2002)

GRIV,

I notice that on the end caps there are 2 open and one closed end design..

Which will be the final offering, is there any advantage one over the other, and also are there any specs yet for the Cougar III???

BTW, the new lineup is absolutely STUNNING !!!
.. I am betting that you have built in the performance that Martin is known for too...


Great Job!!

Cujo


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*WOW*

Told Jim today to put me on the list.........do not care if it takes 6 months............WOW>>>>>If it shoots half as good as it looks.....It will blow the competition away !!!!!!GREAT JOB MARTIN JUST KEEP MAKING THE BEST IN THE INDUSTRY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*Cougar III?*

Just a few more questions on the Cougar III...

1) Is the Cougar going to now be a Pro-Series bow? 

2) Will the price range remain the same as the Cougar 2000?

3) How much more grip angle does it have over the Scepter?

Thanks...


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

So many great bows.....so little money..........Iny, miny minny mo.........what bow is going to go........with my other ones I all ready have!!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cujo (May 23, 2002)

It's killin me....

A new Cougar III or a New Onza II... Polished or Blue/Red???...Fury or F/X ???

The agony!!!!!   


Cujo


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Cujo

Get one of each then you have the best of both worlds.  

LOL 

Pat


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*bows*

good idea bowpro pat, we will just send you the bill!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Go ahead and send me the Bill's I have a really large round file. 

Pat


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Bills*

No problem!!!! After I get the bill I will send it to you.......when Martin asks for the money........I wil tell them you have the bill......what did you say your address was?........OR I can have the product sent here and billed to your address.........how is that?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*WOW*

 Hey guys you read it.................WE CAN SEND THE BILLS TO PAT!!!!!!!!! OK I Know which 5, I want.............how about the rest of you!?!


----------



## Grant (Sep 3, 2002)

The colors look great and so do the bows 

Grant


----------



## Grant (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi GRIV

I noticed that the shelves differ slightly, what is the difference?

Thanks
Grant


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

*Bills*

toxo
Maybe you should just have the bows sent here first  
I will shoot them all, keep the best ones and then send them to you after Martin has approved the credit card numbers you give me. LOL 

Pat


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Good Idea*

Now that sounds like a good idea........You send me yours.......I will send you mine


----------



## gateswe (Sep 6, 2002)

*Different shelves*

Grant to answer your quection regarding the shelves......


The black shelf that u see on the silver C3 is made of rubber. Much more friendly on the hand. U will have an option of euther an Aluminium shelf or the rubber shelf. the are detachable so u can simply interchange between the two. Great idea.

PS Fred an a rubber shelf on his MV2..... or should I say V2 they've changed the name.


----------



## gateswe (Sep 6, 2002)

*correction*

Sorry Grant,

Fred made a mistake over the phone (probably didn't have his glasses on!) they haven't changed the name it's still an MV2


----------

